# Substrate Questions



## Brandon (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey, at the moment I'm using Herpa Bed and am pretty happy with it but I got it have price for something like $25 for 20 litres of it. which seems a bit dear for me and my local pet shops charge quite a bit for bedding. so I'm wondering if purchasing garden substate bricks from local hardware stores are okay to use in my snakes tank as they are only a couple of bucks for 10 litres. like I know many snake owners use coir peat bricks and are happy with it but I'm wondering if there are other option and if they are safe like maybe the moss bricks. thanks


----------



## Tobe404 (Jan 5, 2018)

Sort of related...

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/substrate.221684/#post-2507567

I use coir peat bricks (for all my Herps, not just Snakes) which are around 3 bucks a pop and expand to around 9 litres. Just make sure it's the one that has no added fertiliser.

Not sure about the other types though sorry.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 5, 2018)

Cant say Herpa Bed is a product I had ever heard of & I ended up having to google it.
Ingredients say American Pine which would concern me but it is a reptile product and who am I to say if its suitable or not?

Plenty of options out there, coir peat as suggested above can be an option. Breeders choice/Newspaper, Chipsi, Hemp, are some of the others. It all come down to you based your requirements and those of your animal.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 17, 2018)

Anyone, know where i can get my hands on that RED sand.. i need 10kg worth but i am not paying $55 at a pet store.. ebay whats heaps plus freight also.. i have called our local sand gravel places they dont have any.. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 17, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Anyone, know where i can get my hands on that RED sand.. i need 10kg worth but i am not paying $55 at a pet store.. ebay whats heaps plus freight also.. i have called our local sand gravel places they dont have any..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Amazing Amazon have 5kg for $12.95 (a lot cheaper than petbarn which do 5kg for $21.49) or 20kg for $35. Not sure what the freight would be like to the Sunny Coast though.
[doublepost=1529202973,1529202605][/doublepost]How's 10kg for $30 sound??
https://www.mypetwarehouse.com.au/u...MIv4yo3NTZ2wIVh4uPCh1VVQe5EAQYAyABEgJMkvD_BwE


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 17, 2018)

You're a star!! Appreciate the links.. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## azzmilan (Jun 17, 2018)

I would try a local Petbarn store, they should sell 5kg of desert red sand for about 30 something bucks.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 17, 2018)

azzmilan said:


> I would try a local Petbarn store, they should sell 5kg of desert red sand for about 30 something bucks.


That's what he's trying to avoid... spending upwards of $50 for 10kg of sand. Petbarn is a rip.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Anyone, know where i can get my hands on that RED sand.. i need 10kg worth but i am not paying $55 at a pet store.. ebay whats heaps plus freight also.. i have called our local sand gravel places they dont have any..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


One thing to be careful of when buying red sand. There are 2 types; 1 is very fine and turns to concrete when wet,make sure you get the course variety


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 18, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> One thing to be careful of when buying red sand. There are 2 types; 1 is very fine and turns to concrete when wet,make sure you get the course variety


Oh really i never have really notcied there was a coarse and fine type.. cheers mate... i am only wanting RED sand as its to meet my own preference for my reptile setup. But if its not to work well I'll grab some sand from ny local hardware.. 
Cheers @dragonlover1 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 18, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Oh really i never have really notcied there was a coarse and fine type.. cheers mate... i am only wanting RED sand as its to meet my own preference for my reptile setup. But if its not to work well I'll grab some sand from ny local hardware..
> Cheers @dragonlover1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Depending on what species it is for it may be good to have the finer stuff.
I am thinking it may even be made so fine so that it does clump, giving the ability to sculpt some tunnels and caves with the use of tubes and things to create the structure, wet it, let it harden and then remove the tubes etc. Instant cave and tunnel network.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jun 18, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Depending on what species it is for it may be good to have the finer stuff.
> I am thinking it may even be made so fine so that it does clump, giving the ability to sculpt some tunnels and caves with the use of tubes and things to create the structure, wet it, let it harden and then remove the tubes etc. Instant cave and tunnel network.


My ackies matey.. i will post some pics in a day or so of the hides and climbing equipment.. i was just thinking RED sand would look good.. purely for visual purposes.. however my family is first and foremost at the center of my concerns .. so if its not to be well im happy for that also.. cheers bud..

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Depending on what species it is for it may be good to have the finer stuff.
> I am thinking it may even be made so fine so that it does clump, giving the ability to sculpt some tunnels and caves with the use of tubes and things to create the structure, wet it, let it harden and then remove the tubes etc. Instant cave and tunnel network.


It's great for that purpose,most concern is whether it is ingested and then goes hard
[doublepost=1529399414,1529397436][/doublepost]


Murph_BTK said:


> Oh really i never have really notcied there was a coarse and fine type.. cheers mate... i am only wanting RED sand as its to meet my own preference for my reptile setup. But if its not to work well I'll grab some sand from ny local hardware..
> Cheers @dragonlover1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hey Murph,I'm not sure if this will interest you but check it out.. http://www.biosupplies.net.au/pink-sand-2kg-special-price/
I understand you like red sand , I also use it in some of my enclosures but have been having trouble finding the course variety lately


----------

